# welche rennsim soll ich nehmen?



## buzty (2. März 2008)

hey leute. ich hab mal wieder mein ff-lenkrad rausgekramt um bei gt legends nen paar runden zu drehen, leider sind da online immer nur so 3-4 server halbwegs voll das es spass macht... 
deswegen überleg ich mir ob ich nicht was neues holen sollte...
in fragen kämen da vor allem gtr2 (evtl in der box mit td unlimited) für ~40 und race 07 für ~30. hat da wer von euch mit erfahrungen?
von race 07 den vorgänger (also race ) hab ich auch online gezockt, aber dann war da auch nichts mehr los...

rfactor und lfs sind nicht sooo mein fall, hab auch schon die demo getestet aber naja... in nem spiel möcht ich mich auch im menu wohlfühlen  ...


----------



## Klutten (3. März 2008)

Ich zocke Race07 und GTR2 nur offline, und würde dir zu GTR2 raten. Bei diesem Spiel ist die Community riesig und du solltest ohne Probleme Server finden. Mehr Spaß macht mir aber Race07. Ich freu mich schon, wenn die Nordschleife demnächst hierfür umgesetzt wird.

Schau dich doch mal auf der Seite von http://www.gtr4u.de um.


----------



## buzty (3. März 2008)

danke schonmal, warum macht dir race denn mehr spass wenn ich fragen darf? vllt seh ichs ja auch so 

das fiese ist ja das irgendwie im moment so viele spiele billiger werden, würd mir ja auch noch world in conflict für 30, crysis für 30 holen, dazu dann zum vollpreis cod 4 und die orange box...dann hätte ich alle spiele die micch im moment interessieren aber wieder keine zeit sie zu spielen 
ach ja vergessen hatte ich quake wars für 30


----------



## boss3D (3. März 2008)

Ich zocke Test Drive Unlimited und kann dazu nur sagen:

1.) Grundsätzlich ist im Multiplayer viel los, aber die meisten Leute zocken das Game offenbar zwischen 18.00 bis 22.00 Uhr. In dieser Zeit finden die meisten Rennen statt.
2.) das Game reagiert ziemlich allergisch auf manche Forceware Treiber. Mit manchen funktioniert es, mit anderen nicht. Auf das sollte man aufpassen, wenn man plant, sich das Game zu holen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## buzty (3. März 2008)

forceware sollt nicht das problem nicht sein, hab ja ati 
kurze andere frage, sind bei quake wars viele leute online? bei world in conflict denk ich mal ja oder?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. März 2008)

BWM M3 Challenge kann ich empfehlen. Sind immer viele Leute online. Und for free.
http://www.m3-challenge.com/index.php?id=3&L=1


----------



## buzty (3. März 2008)

erstmal angucken


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. März 2008)

mach das. dafür kann man sich auch die Nordschleifen downloaden und befahren. Und das alles für lau.


----------



## Löschzwerg (3. März 2008)

also TDU ist ja eigentlich mehr nen arcade rennspiel als ne simulation 

vom fahrgefühl haben mir colin mcrae dirt und dtm race driver 3 sehr gut gefallen. wie es bei den spielen online aussieht weiß ich nicht.

GTR2 ist ohne lenkrad fast unspielbar... eigentlich schade.


----------



## buzty (3. März 2008)

lenkrad sollte bei mir nicht das problem sein, nach solchen spielen such ich ja grade


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. März 2008)

M3 Challenge ist ziemlich realitätsnah. Die Fahrphysik und die Grafikengine ist von den GTR und GT Legends Machern.

siehe auch -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=3640


----------



## buzty (4. März 2008)

jo habs mir gezogen, mach spaß man kann soschön driften mit dem m3


----------



## Jor-El (4. März 2008)

Live for Speed. http://www.lfs.net/
Online der Knaller schlechthin!

R Factor. http://www.rfactor.net/
Fette Mods, fettes Spiel.


----------



## Raa (7. März 2008)

Ich würde GTR2 nehmen, das ist wesentlich besser.


----------



## Klutten (7. März 2008)

@ buzty

Mir macht Race07 mehr Spass, da die Grafik und der Sound etwas besser sind. Zudem sind die FF-Effekte stärker als bei GTR2. Das macht sich gerade mit einem G25-Lenkrad bemerkbar.


----------



## buzty (8. März 2008)

mhm g25 hab ich jetzt leider nicht, "nur" ein r440 von saitek^^


----------



## SeoP (14. März 2008)

eigentlich ist es eine Sauerei das es Gran Tourismo nicht fuer den PC gibt. 
Einzig mit Emulator und einer Grafik die einem extrem weh tut...


----------



## Artas (10. März 2009)

ich würde dir levelr empfehlen ist auch gute renngefühl aber eher im bereich need for speed 
weiß nicht ob dir das auch gefällt


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. März 2009)

SeoP schrieb:


> eigentlich ist es eine Sauerei das es Gran Tourismo nicht fuer den PC gibt.
> Einzig mit Emulator und einer Grafik die einem extrem weh tut...





Artas schrieb:


> ich würde dir levelr empfehlen ist auch gute renngefühl aber eher im bereich need for speed
> weiß nicht ob dir das auch gefällt



beides keine Simulation.


----------



## der_flamur (14. März 2009)

Eindeutig GTR2 da haste einfach die größte Community, die zweitmeisten Mods (rFactor hat mehr) und naja eine sehr angestaubte Grafik. Oder du wartest noch ein bisschen auf NFS:Shift


----------



## Schmiddy (16. März 2009)

Meine Meinung, spiel GTR2 selber oft. Zu empfehlen is die Pilsbierbude, die hat 5 gut besuchte Serverund ne echt nette Community. Pilsbierbude - Dein freundlicher GTR2-Server


----------

